# Michelin RV Tyres????



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

I am trying to help a friend who has shipped his Ford based RV over here. He needs 6 tyres Michelin XPS RIB Lt Truck all steel tyres. Size 225/75R16 Load E. Anyone know if they are available in the UK or France?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

hello,

A very common tyre size available all over Europe inc UK.

Load "E" means a ply rating 0f 10

So long as you adhere to the Load Index, 116-121 in the case of the tyre size you have quoted then 8 ply should be fine. You can get 10 ply from Uniroyal/Continental and others here in the UK.

Load Index 121 means the tyre will support op to 1450kG's in singles. In other words; 2 tyres per axle = 2,900kG's 4 tyres per axle will be reduced slightly to 1,400kG's per tyre so, 5,600kG's per axle.

Be aware that some tyres of the same size, make and brand may be of a lower Load Index Rating i.e. 116/114 and 121/120. Continental Vanco2's are available in 225/75 R16C 116/114R 8PR 118/116P or 225/75 R16C 121/120R 10PR.

See recomendation below

If you need any more help please ask...

Recomended Continental Camper Tyre

I think you will find these tyres are a good price, maybe priced in error as the size down is £130 each!

Trev


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Tyres*

I have two Michelin LTX M/S L 225/75 R16 Load E Tyres which I removed from my Ford E350 BT Cruiser. Both were spare tyres and the tread is like new. I no longer have the BT Cruiser and wish to get rid of them as they are taking up room in my garage. I also have other bits and pieces including a brand new offside mirror and complete arm for the Ford E350.

Bill


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Does anyone know a good supplier?


----------

